# weird noises in engine



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

hello. i have a question not pertaining to my nissan, but actually my project car, a 1967 vw. 

what does it mean mean there is a marble like sound radiating in an engine case when revved. i cannot figure it out where it's coming from, but i actually overrevved the engine last week. no power loss, no oil comsumption or leaks. it just sounds like there is a marble loose in the engine case when i revved over 2500rpm.

any info is appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Heeeello... I'm getting a disconnect... lol



2000se2.0 said:


> *hello. i have a question not pertaining to my nissan, but actually my project car, a 1967 vw.*


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I had a similar problem recently with my B12. Ended up being a Timing chain guide. IF your VW has one check those. Otherwise start checking the pulley bears, pulley assembly, etc. If that doesnt pan out pop off the oil pan and see if any excess parts have fallen in there. 

If none of that is the cause then the problem is inside the engine. Take of the Valve cover and look for loose parts. Ensure that all of the valves are adjusted correctly and that there is no valve lash. Look for broken Valve springs etc. 

Hope this helps!

-Nick


----------

